# Make New Wooden Rims Look Antique



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 22, 2020)

Here is an excellent method of making new wooden rims look antique.
Apply one dark honey colored coat of water-based wood stain using a foam brush, bristle brush or pad applicator and let the stain dry 2-4 hours.
Next, apply 2-4 coats of topcoat. Letting each coat dry 2-4 hours, buffing in between coats with a 220 sanding pad or 400-grit sandpaper.
Once the topcoat has fully dried, apply two coats of milk paint, buffing in between as previously mentioned. Allow each coat to dry 2-4 hours.
Using 150-grit sandpaper, lightly go over the edges and sand as much as you would like to show the wood stain.
Wipe off the dust and finish with 2 coats of topcoat. Let the rims cure for a week, then use a good wood floor paste wax and polish them.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jun 23, 2020)

Please post some end result pictures Giovanni!  Thank you for the tips.


----------



## RichH (Jun 23, 2020)

Make a baking soda paste and brush on the soda reacts with the tannic acids of the wood giving it a nice patina.Practice on some scrap wood of the species to see affect.


----------

